# New feature: Post "Thanks!" option



## Janice (Jun 13, 2006)

Greetings,

You now have the option to "Thank" a member for a post. This is a  feature for those who appreciate and value a comment but don't want to post or clutter the thread with a simple "Thank you!". Click on the "Thanks!" button in the lower right hand corner, to the right of QUICK to leave your thanks. Giving a member "Thanks!" for their post you will also also increase their User Reputation. 

This feature is not enabled in the following forums:

For Sale & Swap 
For Sale & Swap Europe 
Want Ads, Wishlists & CP Requests 
Want Ads, Wishlists & CP Requests Europe 
Welcome Forum 

The feature is enabled for only the first post in the following forums:

FOTD 
Shameless Promotions 
Announcements 

All other forums are open for any post to be thanked. There is no option to disable this feature at this time. I hope you enjoy this feature, I think it is much needed!

NOTE - Some member report they are unable to use this feature. I apologize for the inconvienence, but we have been unable to determine why this is happening. If you are unable to use the Thanks! feature you can use the reputation scales to leave feedback to the member.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 14, 2006)

Awsome... i think this feature is going to be great.. i know i do (THANKS) alot and it sure beats having to take up so much space on the post


----------



## roxybc (Jun 14, 2006)

Can I put a vote in for the Thanks feature to be turned on in the Tutorials Forum and Swatch Forum as well???


----------



## Janice (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Can I put a vote in for the Thanks feature to be turned on in the Tutorials Forum and Swatch Forum as well???_

 
Hi! Sorry I missed this! This feature has always been "on" in the forums you mentioned. Only the forums that are partially or fully restricted are listed in my post above. HTHS!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I love this idea.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 24, 2006)

me too


----------



## xmamax (May 7, 2007)

I just joined recently and saw that I had been thanked in a post when I made a new reply today. I searched to try to find more about this, but this was all I could find. I just want to know what the thanks button looks like, and how I can find where I was thanked and by who. I just want to know what I said that was helpful to someone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since I don't know how to use the button yet, thanks in advance!


----------



## Mien (May 10, 2007)

The thanks button is next to the quote button at the bottom of a post, just look at the first post of this thread and you'll see it. If you wanna know who thanked you or what post, you can go to your profile (Top of the page, 'Quick links' - 'My profile') and then click 'view all thanked posts by "your username"' or at the buttom of your profile in the 'latest reputation received' section. Hope this helped and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 29, 2007)

Where did my thanks button go?


----------



## bhaerynden (Jul 7, 2007)

Mine as disapeared too


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2007)

it's disabled for when the site updates. They're working out the glitches.


----------



## bhaerynden (Jul 7, 2007)

thx shimmer


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2007)

no problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'll be back though!!


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 13, 2007)

i was wondering what that was!  that is way too cool!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jul 20, 2007)

Why is it back for some, but not all?
I can see some people have their posts thanked, but when I try to do the same, all I can do is add the post to their reputation.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2007)

It's a glitch, and it's being worked out, thanks for your patience.


----------



## ViV04 (Aug 9, 2007)

awwww it's not working again.... =*(


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 19, 2007)

I guess the glitch is still being worked out? I can't seem to do it.


----------



## Janice (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeyjr* 

 
_I guess the glitch is still being worked out? I can't seem to do it._

 
We have not been able to isolate why only a small percentage of member accounts are unable to use this feature, which makes fixing it close to impossible. It's definetly something that will be periodically readdressed. I'm sorry I don't have a better answer.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2007)

Why am I unable to thank certain members?  For example, I wanted to thank a member in a thread and noticed that there is no "thanks" button next to any of their posts.


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Why am I unable to thank certain members? For example, I wanted to thank a member in a thread and noticed that there is no "thanks" button next to any of their posts._

 
i believe there are some forums where there's just no 'thanks' option.  i'm guessing it's just the way it was setup


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 28, 2007)

Some people have that option turned off I think.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry to wake up this theard, but I have a question regarding "reputation points".  As in the green dots under our avitar photos.

I was trying to search this subject but couldn't find anything.  The question is...
*How do you guys determine the amount of "reputation/thank yous" to receive a "green dot"??  Every 100 "thank yous", etc?*  I hope that makes sence.

Please let me know.  Thank You.

I found this theard regarding the same issue but it didn't answer my q:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f181/reputation-73177/
I will post these q's on that theard.


----------

